# HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung



## 1337lukeskywlkr (2. Februar 2013)

*HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*

Nach einem Post von der Offiziellen "AMD Gaming" Facebook Seite (Bild im Anhang) wird spekuliert ob die neue AMD GPU Reihe angekündigt wird .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Demnach wird am kommenden Montag 04.02.2013 ,vielleicht die richtige HD8000er Reihe kommen da vor kurzem die unbennante 7000er OEM Reihe veröffentlicht wurde .
Es ist viel Luft nach oben hier könnt ihr über diese mysteriöse Ankündigung diskutieren.


----------



## matty2580 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*

Mysteriöse AMD-Ankündigung für den 4. Februar - ComputerBase

CB vermutet eher ein neues Game-Bundle (Never-Settle-Spielepaket), was AMD schon angekündigt hat.


----------



## 1337lukeskywlkr (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*

Aber die neue GPU Reihe ist auch möglich da die Titan angeblich ende Februar angekündigt wird


----------



## Locuza (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*

Da sich bisher noch nichts abgezeichnet hat, wie Leaks von Chinesen oder gewisse Andeutungen von gewissen Leuten, glaube ich kaum das es eine Ankündigung zur irgendeiner tollen Hardware wird.


----------



## Rolk (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*

Von mir aus dürfen sie gerne ein neues Spielepaket ankündigen. Die Spiele bei Never Settle waren zwar alle gut bis sehr gut, aber meinen Geschmack haben sie nicht so recht getroffen. Neue Grafikkarten wären natürlich besser, aber da glaube ich nicht dran.


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*

Neues Spielebundle fürs Never Settle-Programm wirds wohl eher werden. Natürlich könnte es auch beides zusammen sein... aber die Hardware ist noch auffällig unauffällig in der Gerüchteküche. ^^


----------



## Locuza (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*

Beim neuem Bundle wäre das DmC, Bioshock:I und Tomb Raider?


----------



## Seabound (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*

Ich hoffe auf die neue Generation, glaubs aber erst, wenn ichs sehe!


----------



## Julian1303 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*

Für nen Hardware Launch ist es zu früh. Denke da wird AMD auf NV´s Titan bzw. die GTX700er warten. Vielleicht bekommen wir dann ja eine Advanced-Version vom nagelneuen 3DMark zu einer neu gekauften HD 7000 dazu, immerhin ist laut Futuremark der Release vom 3DMark auch für den 4.2. angekündigt. Zumindest für Windows. Also vielleicht doch ein neues Never Settle Paket.


----------



## loltheripper (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*



Locuza schrieb:


> Da sich bisher noch nichts abgezeichnet hat, wie Leaks von Chinesen oder gewisse Andeutungen von gewissen Leuten, glaube ich kaum das es eine Ankündigung zur irgendeiner tollen Hardware wird.


 Vielleicht auch die Radeon SSD?!

Nein, denke auch das es sich um ein Spiele-Paket handelt.


----------



## Superwip (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*

Mittlerweile ist die HD 8000er Reihe im OEM Bereich verfügbar... (fast) reines Rebranding...

Lediglich die Einsteigerkarten HD 8670 und HD 8570 setzen auf einen neuen Chip ("Mars") der jedoch auch keine neue Architektur mit sich bringt.

HD 8970 GHz Ed. = HD 7979 GHz Ed.
HD 8970 = HD 7970 mit Turbo
HD 8950 = HD 7950 mit Turbo
HD 8870 = HD 7870
HD 8760 = HD 7770
HD 8740 = HD 7750 mit 900 MHz
HD 8670 = HD 8790M mit 1000 MHz
HD 8570 = HD 8790M mit 730 MHz //Achtung: mit DDR3 und GDDR5 verfügbar; letztere Version ist erheblich schneller
HD 8400 = HD 6450 (veralteter 40nm TeraScale2 Chip, kein GNC)
HD 8350 = HD 5450 (veralteter 40nm TeraScale2 Chip, kein GNC)


----------



## facehugger (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*

Neue Karten (mit neuem Chip und nicht nur neuem Namen) wären schon schön, aber so recht glaub ich (noch) nicht dran...

Gruß


----------



## ViP94 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*

Ich hoffe es wird ein neues Bundle!
Dann würde ich zuschlagen. Die Codes würde ich verkaufen, und dann habe ich für unter dem Strich eine wunderbare neue karte für 160€ bekommen.


----------



## ugotitbad (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*



ViP94 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es wird ein neues Bundle!
> Dann würde ich zuschlagen. Die Codes würde ich verkaufen, und dann habe ich für unter dem Strich eine wunderbare neue karte für 160€ bekommen.


 
Interessante Denkensweise, nur wo wird man die los? Hab bald vor mir eine zuzulegen wo dann evtl. 3 Codes bei rausspringen würden, wenn das neue Bundle kommen würde, wie am besten vorgehen?


----------



## Techki (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*

BIs wann gilt never Settle noch ?


----------



## ugotitbad (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*



Techki schrieb:


> BIs wann gilt never Settle noch ?


 
31.03.2013 oder bis das Angebot an Spielen erschöpft ist. Denke aber es wird weiterlaufen da evtl. ein neues Bundle erscheinen wird.


----------



## matty2580 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*



facehugger schrieb:


> Neue Karten (mit neuem Chip und nicht nur neuem Namen) wären schon schön, aber so recht glaub ich (noch) nicht dran...



Ich auch nicht, sonst wären schon längst einige Infos durchgesickert.
Es wird wohl wirklich so sein, dass es erst im Spätherbst losgeht?

Interessiert hätte mich nur der Big Kepler als 780, aber nicht für 850 - 900 $.
Dafür ist mir dieses Spielzeug dann doch zu teuer.


----------



## Superwip (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*

AMD hätte die (OEM) GraKas nicht umbenannt wenn eine "echte" neue Generation vor der Türe stehen würde...


----------



## Seabound (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Interessiert hätte mich nur der Big Kepler als 780, aber nicht für 850 - 900 $.
> Dafür ist mir dieses Spielzeug dann doch zu teuer.


 
Eigentlich ist er aber ja recht günstig. Vermutlich brauchst du dann die nächsten 5 bis 6 Jahre keien neue Graka mehr. Der Preis relativiert sich also...


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*

Meine Güte, der große Kepler wird hier vielleicht überhypet. Die Leistung knapp unterhalb einer GTX690 reicht nicht für 5-6 Jahre, mehr als 2-3 (und das auch nur, wenn man nicht auf maximale Details plus SSAA besteht) machts auch diese Karte nicht.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (3. Februar 2013)

Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass es ein neues Spielebundle wird (deswegen bestelle ich meine neue Graka auch frühestens dann, wenn ich weiß, was morgen bekanntgegeben wird ), vor allem deshalb, weil XFX auf ihrer Facebook-Seite eine andeutung gemacht hat, dass es etwas mit DmC, Bioshock Infinite und Tomb Raider zu tun hat. Wäre ich gerade nicht mit der App online, würde ich auch nen Link posten


----------



## Seabound (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die Leistung knapp unterhalb einer GTX690 reicht nicht für 5-6 Jahre,


 
Insider oder wie? Da hat einer schon die ersten Benschmarks gesehen!


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*

Alles andere ist Wunschdenken.


----------



## Locuza (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Insider oder wie? Da hat einer schon die ersten Benschmarks gesehen!


 Oder einfach einen gesunden Menschenverstand. 

@ Topic

Uuuuuuund es ist völlig überraschend, ohne das jemand damit gerechnet hat, ein Spielebundle geworden.

7700 Käufer gehen dieses mal leer aus. 
7800 Käufer bekommen Bioshock: I und Tomb Raider 
7900 Käufer bekommen Bioshock: I und Crysis 3

Damit gibt es nur noch zwei Spiele pro Graka und 7900-Käufer haben ein anderes Paket. 
Überraschend ist doch Crysis 3.


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*

Mein Highlight ist das Crossfire-Bundle, das ist schon dekadent ^^


----------



## beren2707 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*

Hätte ich nicht schon eine 7970, würde ich mir jetzt zwei kaufen, die Spiele abgreifen und eine davon wieder verkaufen. Das würde massig Kohle sparen.


----------



## matty2580 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*

Die Idee Hardware über gute Software zu verkaufen ist immer gut.
Da mich die Games nicht interessieren, kann ich lieber rein nach den Specs eine neue Graka aussuchen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*



s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass es ein neues Spielebundle wird (deswegen bestelle ich meine neue Graka auch frühestens dann, wenn ich weiß, was morgen bekanntgegeben wird ), vor allem deshalb, weil XFX auf ihrer Facebook-Seite eine andeutung gemacht hat, dass es etwas mit DmC, Bioshock Infinite und Tomb Raider zu tun hat. Wäre ich gerade nicht mit der App online, würde ich auch nen Link posten


 
AMD Never Settle Reloaded: Bundle mit Crysis 3, Bioshock Infinite und Tomb Raider

Tja, da ist AMD wohl etwas zu früh die Info rausgerutscht. Nachdem das NDA offiziell am Montag früh fallen sollte, haben heute alle angefangen, die Infos zu veröffentlichen. Das haben wir dann auch gemacht, auch wenn mir keine Info von AMD vorliegt, warum man nun verfrüht mit den Infos raus ist.

Witzig, dass Computerbase gestern über das Thema spekuliert. Die sollten eigentlich auch die Telko mit AMD gehabt haben und eigentlich genau wissen, was AMD ankündigt.

So sind NDAs natürlich direkt für die Toilette, wenn mich einer fragt.


----------



## facehugger (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*

Schon putzig, das Crysis 3 jetzt mit am Start ist, sonst hat doch Crytek eigentlich immer mit den "grünen" paktiert...

Gruß


----------



## Tiz92 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*



facehugger schrieb:


> Schon putzig, das Crysis 3 jetzt mit am Start ist, sonst hat doch Crytek eigentlich immer mit den "grünen" paktiert...
> 
> Gruß



C3 läuft diesmal halt besser auf Radeons.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*

Derweilen muss man sagen das auf Radeons fast alles besser läuft


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*

Was heißt schon läuft besser - die 10% FPS im Durchschnitt, die die 7970 GHz gegenüber der GTX680 rausholt, sind ja eigentlich nie entscheidend für die Spielbarkeit.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*

egal ob nvidia oder amd, crysis 3 läuft auf beiden nicht so wie man sichs wünscht.
crytek ist aber diesmal gemein, alle nvidia Besitzer bekommen Grafik Fehler


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*

Beta. Spiel und Treiber fürs Spiel


----------



## DarkMo (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Was heißt schon läuft besser - die 10% FPS im Durchschnitt, die die 7970 GHz gegenüber der GTX680 rausholt, sind ja eigentlich nie entscheidend für die Spielbarkeit.


 jetz fühl ich mich glatt versucht, die "amd bash threads" der letzten jahre zu durchsuchen, wo das genaue gegenteil von grüner seite aus behauptet wurde


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: HD 8000er Reihe mögliche Ankündigung*

Sicher nicht von mir


----------

